# 14'x6.5' HO scale



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Here is another member request. 14'x6.5' HO scale with Atlas code 83. Original design was done by someone else, but it was N scale and Overthehill wanted this in HO. There is 4" of clearance on the overpass, 1.5" below grade for the lower, 2.5" above on the upper and no more than 3% grade.

The original drawing










My rendition


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Perfect. You be the man.


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

I think we are going to need a hatch somewhere.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Here's the AnyRail file.


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

So I have anyrail (free version) and click on your link. All by itself anyrail tells me my version is old and then downloaded and installed the latest version all by itself. Imagine that ! Amazed me ....


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Love looking at the dawg's layouts - what a job. Wish I could enlist him to help me - *hint* *hint* 

He has a gallery here also that has lots of great layouts.


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

All you need to do is ask him.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

OverTheHill said:


> All you need to do is ask him.


LOL, I did in another thread - he's very busy at the moment helping so many  so I didn't want to bump the thread.

It's no emergency, I've got plenty of time


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Cabledawg.

I need your help on the grades? In other words I'm lost..(nothing new)


----------

